# Offshore companies in Australia?



## thyes (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi there! 

I am toying a bit with the idea of maybe moving to Australia some day.
My dreamjob is working offshore on a drilling rig, and I know that the competition is fierce - it is here in Norway, and I don't suppose it's any different down under. 

I was hoping someone could help me, and suggest various companies that I could contact? I have a craft certificate in Chemical/Technical industry, and currently work as a process operator here in Norway. I also have the basic safety and emergency training course, including HUET, and a well drilling course (covering the basics of geology, drilling fluids, production, well control/pressure, HSE etc.). I'm not completely sure what the equivalent of this course is in Australia, but here in Norway it's one of the required qualifications when applying for the entry-level positions on a rig. That and a craft certificate. 

My aim is to work as a roustabout, but I'm interested in any position offshore that I might be qualified for. I could also consider onshore positions, since they often can give you a "foot inside" the industry. 

Does anyone here work offshore in Australia, or know someone that does? I guess they work a 2/2 rotation, right? I'm not picky about the rotation or shift plan, everything is of interest 

Could a foreigner such as myself be considered for positions of this type? 
If it makes any difference one way or another, I could add that I'm 28 years old. 

Hope someone can help me out a bit here


----------



## thyes (Jul 7, 2014)

So, there is no one here who knows the offshore industry in Australia in any way? 
Any kind of input or tip would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jules63 (Aug 3, 2014)

*Offshore work*



thyes said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am toying a bit with the idea of maybe moving to Australia some day.
> My dreamjob is working offshore on a drilling rig, and I know that the competition is fierce - it is here in Norway, and I don't suppose it's any different down under.
> ...


Hi there,

The first thing you would have to do is apply for a work visa. To work in the offshore industry in Australia you also have to belong to a relevant union. If you contact Skilled Offshore Australia on their website they will be able to advise you of the other requirements needed to work here. They will be able to advise whether your existing skills meet the requirements to work here. Hope this helps.

Best of Luck


----------

